# New to smoking from Denver, Colorado



## camox413 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hello all, 

My name is Cam, I live in Denver, Colorado. I have never smoked anything but have always wanted to get into it. Yesterday, i bought my first smoker, used, on craigslist. I probably should have read reviews about the different smokers before purchasing one but that's alright, i'm a fast learner. I purchased a two door, vertical, brinkmann smoker. The previous owner gave me a quick run down and told me about his modified charcoal box. I will be attempting to smoke for the first time tomorrow. I plan on smoking some chicken leg quarters to start with. Any advice so i don't ruin dinner??


----------



## mike5051 (Mar 19, 2016)

Welcome to the group!  Nice to have you with us.  Excellent choice on the leg quarters!  I'm not familiar with your smoker, but keep the exhaust vents wide open to prevent bitter smoke flavored chicken.  A smoker temp over 275 will get you some crispy skin.  Get some good thermometers to monitor smoker temp and meat temp.  I do leg quarters to 170 IT in the thigh.  Best of luck.

Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2016)

Welcome to SMF!

Leg quarters are a perfect meat for a first smoke.

Follow Mike's advice & I'm sure dinner will be a success!

Al


----------



## camox413 (Mar 21, 2016)

mike5051 said:


> Welcome to the group!  Nice to have you with us.  Excellent choice on the leg quarters!  I'm not familiar with your smoker, but keep the exhaust vents wide open to prevent bitter smoke flavored chicken.  A smoker temp over 275 will get you some crispy skin.  Get some good thermometers to monitor smoker temp and meat temp.  I do leg quarters to 170 IT in the thigh.  Best of luck.
> 
> Mike



The leg quarters actually turned out really good. My family loved them. My wife was a little disappointed though about the skin. I tried to eat some and it was literally like chewing on rubber. I'm glad I chose chicken as my first smoke because I need to figure out how to maintain temperature better. The temperature gauge on the door of my smoker was reading anywhere from 200-300 all day (mostly around 250). I think it ended up being about 3.5 hours total cook time.


----------



## mike5051 (Mar 21, 2016)

Yeah, it takes some work to get good skin.  Lots of folks crisp chicken up on the grill or in the oven after smoking. That gauge on the door might not be very accurate, but it takes temps above 250 to get good skin.  Glad the meat was good!  Nice job.

Mike


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 21, 2016)

Welcome! Sounds like a good start! Nothing to add beyond what's already been said. I have been crisping the skin on a grill after smoking. I've read a few others mention to leave chicken uncovered in the fridge for a bit to let skin fully dry out. 

If you don't have the cash to get another thermometer (maverick is common or iGrill) you may want to save up for one. Regardless, I read here a while ago that any thermometer should get the boil test and it's been important to me sense. Bring a pot of water to boil, in Denver it's 203 F I think, then put your temp probe in the water. Whenever the needle stops rising mark what the difference is from the boiling water. That way you know how far off you are no matter how crappy it is!

Good luck! Take some pictures next time!


----------



## camox413 (Mar 21, 2016)

20160320_130330.jpg



__ camox413
__ Mar 21, 2016


















20160320_130335.jpg



__ camox413
__ Mar 21, 2016


----------



## camox413 (Mar 21, 2016)

20160320_171320.jpg



__ camox413
__ Mar 21, 2016


----------



## camox413 (Mar 21, 2016)

I failed to mention that I did some chicken legs that were in the freezer from a previous grilling. I didn't pay as much attention to them so they got a little extra cooking.


----------



## camox413 (Mar 21, 2016)

Sorry the picture was thought of at last minute before I set the chicken on the table or I would have gotten a better one.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 21, 2016)

I'd eat it! Looks like a nice start up smoker, welcome to the addiction! :yahoo:


----------



## gearjammer (Mar 22, 2016)

You're hooked, there is no cure for it

except more smoke.

Looks like good food to me.

Welcome, it's a good kind of addiction.

Keep on smokin'                             Ed


----------

